
A Tour through the Visualization Zoo - nirmal
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1805128
======
teaspoon
Has anyone seen an example of an effective arc diagram in the wild? I always
find them completely opaque. I'm not surprised to learn that ordering the
nodes so as to make the diagram readable is a non-trivial problem.

~~~
lkozma
Similarly I find parallel coordinates diagrams hard to grasp. I know they show
direct and inverse correlation between neighboring variables but surely there
are much better tools for that.

